# make a sick s14a from a s14



## badfish31 (Dec 4, 2003)

alright so ive been lookin for help on converting the headlights of a s14 to the meaner s14a. and so far ive found that it directly bolts up(the fenders, hood, etc.) my new question is taht i plan on puttin a body kit on it ... different fenders, and a carbon hood. so heres what im thinking. can i just buy some s14a headlights and thier brackets or whatever... buy the body kit i want and the aftermarket fenders and the carbon hood and be done with this. also why the fuck did nissan ever put those pussy headligths on the s14?

oh yea heres the kit im putting on. comes with front and rear bumper and sideskrits. ( http://www.enjukuracing.com/ ) its under body (s14a)
the fenders on this car are fuckin tight i want to get them to0..

so it would work right... buying s14a headlights and thier brackets or mounts. buying the turnsignal lights. then buying the kit i want and the fenders and hood i want.....????


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

yes that would work









if that's the kit you're talking about.. looks nice


----------



## badfish31 (Dec 4, 2003)

thanks dude and taht kit is pimp huh


----------



## badfish31 (Dec 4, 2003)

would the sideskirts and rear bump match up also?????????????


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

how much altogether would that conversion be with the body kit? very sweet looking body kit!! :thumbup:


----------



## badfish31 (Dec 4, 2003)

that kit is $999 and i have no idea what the conversion is gonan cost me.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

IMO (and quite a few others, might i add), the S14 lights are very nice. try to refrain from calling them "pussy" or whatever other word, besides "dislike", comes to your mind. 

think of it this way, the S14 lights are very similar to those of the R32 and R33. so do you think those are pussy lights too?

back on topic, like i've already said, the S14 chassis is the same, just with different headlights and its adjacent parts. you MIGHT have some small fitment issues since hardly any aftermarket piece fits exact. but if you bring it to a competent bodyshop, it shouldn't be a problem at all. BTW, if you're getting that kit, i hope you're going to have wider wheels on it than the ones used in the pic, it'll definitely need it. 

is this going to be a show car? :\


----------



## badfish31 (Dec 4, 2003)

no not a show car. and the s14 lights do look bad. they belong on a camery or a maxima. wider wheels you think? fine with me haha .late


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

tread carefully...

I'm a maxima owner and moderator... 

And I personally like the S14a's better, but the regular S14 headlights aren't that bad...


----------



## badfish31 (Dec 4, 2003)

alright bob i appologize. hey would these fenders work the s14 with the headlight conversion?????? they say its strictly for 97-98..... 

http://www.jspec.com/s14koukiwide.html


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

should


----------



## hks-s14 (Dec 10, 2003)

Yes it does fit up fine.

The parts you will need:
S14a lights
S14a front bar
S14a front 1/4 panels
S14a bonnet
S14a grille
Appropriate indicators

The best way, if you are going for a aftermarket bodykit soon, would be to put that on with vented guards/bonnet etc. All bolts up easy, electrics are the same.

Best of luck




badfish31 said:


> alright so ive been lookin for help on converting the headlights of a s14 to the meaner s14a. and so far ive found that it directly bolts up(the fenders, hood, etc.) my new question is taht i plan on puttin a body kit on it ... different fenders, and a carbon hood. so heres what im thinking. can i just buy some s14a headlights and thier brackets or whatever... buy the body kit i want and the aftermarket fenders and the carbon hood and be done with this. also why the fuck did nissan ever put those pussy headligths on the s14?
> 
> oh yea heres the kit im putting on. comes with front and rear bumper and sideskrits. ( http://www.enjukuracing.com/ ) its under body (s14a)
> the fenders on this car are fuckin tight i want to get them to0..
> ...


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

> no not a show car. and the s14 lights do look bad. they belong on a camery or a maxima. wider wheels you think? fine with me haha .late


sounds like it's going to be a show car. you should drop the engine in there first before doing all the aesthetics. it's not fun to drive all slow and shit with a fat body kit when you got an SR or what not sitting under the hood. it's better to drive fast with the body that you're going to be replacing. 

i'll say it again, the S14 lights were modeled after the GTR-32 and GTR-33 lights. so uhhhh....


----------



## DriftVader (Jan 12, 2004)

badfish31 said:


> also why the fuck did nissan ever put those pussy headligths on the s14?


 Its ok i got the "pussy" headlights but most people just see the tail lights and they look the same as the s14a :fluffy:


----------



## crazyaudiosystem.com (Jan 13, 2004)

WOW it looksssss so niceeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

you could truly spend every bit of this $3k or so on suspension and bolt-ons and be much happier. i just don't see why you feel the need to convert to s14a lights? i even considered going back to s14 lights from s14a, i think they look subtle, then add a kit and dumb the ho, BAM.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

it's his car, it's his choice, who cares.. as long as it makes him happy


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

to each his own


----------



## Forced240 (Jan 13, 2004)

I did the swap, I like both lights alot. I got the S14a parts off a heavy rear-end damaged 98 240. I didn't have any front bar that was previously discussed. Both headlights bolt into the same spot in the center (near grille)and into the corresponding correct fender. THe only point that was overlooked was the lowbeam wiring. All the other lights are the same.


----------

